# Power Max® 826 OAE 1/4 turn knob question



## MrSnowBlow (Apr 2, 2017)

Forgive my ignorance, but there is a 1/4 turn knob near the choke lever and the throttle lever. This 1/4 knob is "S" shaped and I'm uncertain what this is for? It doesn't seem to make a difference when I turn it either way. Any ideas? Thanks in advance.


----------



## nwcove (Mar 2, 2015)

a pic would be nice, but i will go with "fuel shut off ".


----------



## 140278 (Aug 27, 2020)

it's the fuel shut off valve, and well talked about in the owners manual even has gas on gas off imbedded on the right side and bottom where it shows a gas pump with a cross though it to show off


----------



## Pete826 (Dec 1, 2020)

+1 Gas isolation valve.


----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

1/4 turn would surmise it to be a fuel shut off ........ just sayin ....


----------



## Matthew_A (Nov 29, 2020)

Vertical is off, horizontal is fuel on. At first I kept forgetting, until “make it go flat out!”, a stupid mnemonic that works for me. lol


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## MrSnowBlow (Apr 2, 2017)

I should have known but didn't spend more than a minute looking. Thanks for the clarification!


----------



## 140278 (Aug 27, 2020)

we are all human so it's a no sweat, a lesson learned? yes! read ones owners manual more closely
wish you luck with the machine 
chas


----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

LOL ... I have a couple machines I put fuel shutoffs on, and have been known on occasion to forget to turn on the fuel ... LOL, I'll use age as my excuse ...


----------



## Grunt (Nov 11, 2013)

captchas said:


> we are all human so it's a no sweat, a lesson learned? yes! read ones owners manual more closely
> wish you luck with the machine
> chas


I've always heard, "If all else fails, read the instructions".


----------

